# where to look



## polishbutterfly (May 9, 2013)

im new to this post and serching for imformation on how i buy property in eygpt.i look in the near future to move and live in eygpt and need advice how or who i go too for help with buyin a property if any1 can help.much appriciate..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

polishbutterfly said:


> im new to this post and serching for imformation on how i buy property in eygpt.i look in the near future to move and live in eygpt and need advice how or who i go too for help with buyin a property if any1 can help.much appriciate..


Hello and welcome to the forum....first Polish member we have on the Egypt forum..I think 

It would be a help if you said which part of Egypt you would like to buy in as most people on here are Cairo based.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, Have a look at the stickies at the top of the page, there is a comprehensive guide to living in Egypt including buying property


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt-visa-marriage-property-cars.html


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't !!!


----------



## polishbutterfly (May 9, 2013)

my intrest is luxor,is there estate agent there i was told yes .can som1 plz advise me.i dont want to make mistake or get ripp off..thankyou


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know anything but buying property in Egypt but I know that Luxor is a great place for land scams..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

polishbutterfly said:


> my intrest is luxor,is there estate agent there i was told yes .can som1 plz advise me.i dont want to make mistake or get ripp off..thankyou


Have a look here....owned by English people

Luxor4flats - Accommodation In Luxor, Egypt - Flats, Villas, Commercial Properties and Land, for Rent and for Sale


----------



## polishbutterfly (May 9, 2013)

thanku for ur replys.im still confuse and got knowhere but thanku for ur time in reply


----------



## polishbutterfly (May 9, 2013)

thanku this as help x


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't know your circumstances.....but, what I will say is....
If you haven't been to Egypt before... or even if you've only been on a holiday or two....
Living in Egypt is totally different to vacationing there....
I lived in Egypt for almost 5 years....I loved it the first couple of years and grew to hate it by year 5....
Luxor, as a busy tourist area (they have nothing else.... just tourism, and that's at an all-time low) is probably the worst place for property scams.
My suggestion would be to rent for the first couple of years, until you make an objective decision.
I invested nothing, except time.... and was very happy to have my house in England to return to.


----------

